# Mitered Bridle Joint



## jimc48 (Sep 12, 2007)

Saw a picture of this joint in a book the other day and thought it would be a nice feature on a box top. Searched the internet and only came up with one description of how to make the joint and it wasn't too good. Anyone use this type of joinery and, if so, can you point me at an article or something that describes the procedure?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

Jim,

i've done this joint and it's fairly simple. the way i proceed is:

- using a dado stack, tall aux fence and simple tenon jig (10x12 flat plywood with a 2x7 strip screwed face to face to create a 90º fence),
i cut the female part of the bridle at 1/3 the stock thickness. 

-using same jig and dado thickness, i move the fence over to cut one face of the bridle tenon on the other workpiece.

-same dado, using similar jig with fence at 45º, cut the miters.


so basically, four cuts, only move the fence twice. the jigs are as simple as can be, two pieces of scrap screwed together, one at 90º and one at 45º. just be sure not to locate any screws within the max height range of your saw. The fences are not glued because after a while they will get chewed up and i replace them, plus i can keep checking them for square and adjust if need be. the miter on the female piece can even be cut quickly and easily by hand. 

here's a quick sketchup of the jigs, hope this helps. 


-roger


----------

